# "Black Friday" special on the Kindle device



## puritan628 (Nov 24, 2010)

In some of the threads discussing digital readers, some of you have mentioned wanting to purchase an actual Kindle device. Here is an announcement that Amazon is going to sell the Kindle 2 device for $89 this Friday only. It's a previous generation and doesn't have wi-fi capability, but for some of you who have expressed an interest in having this device for homeschooling or various other specific uses, this might be a good deal.


----------



## ClayPot (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a great price. Kindle 2 has wi-fi and 3G doesn't it? That would actually be better than a Kindle 3? What are the main advantages of a Kindle 3 over a Kindle 2?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 24, 2010)

jpfrench81 said:


> That's a great price. Kindle 2 has wi-fi and 3G doesn't it? That would actually be better than a Kindle 3? What are the main advantages of a Kindle 3 over a Kindle 2?


 
The Kindle 2 has 3G, but not built-in wifi, according to the link.

I know the difference when it comes to phones, but can someone explain the difference re the Kindle?


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a brief overview: Amazon unveils new Kindle, starting at $139 - Technology & science - Tech and gadgets - msnbc.com


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 24, 2010)

Elizabeth said:


> Here's a brief overview: Amazon unveils new Kindle, starting at $139 - Technology & science - Tech and gadgets - msnbc.com


 
Doesn't appear to answer my wifi/3G question, though...but someone here on the PB hopefully does and will post a non-tech speak answer for me.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 24, 2010)

This is the one I'm going to get from Christmas: Amazon.com: Kindle 3G Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 3G Works Globally, 6" Display - with New E Ink (Pearl) Technology: Kindle Store


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 24, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Elizabeth said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a brief overview: Amazon unveils new Kindle, starting at $139 - Technology & science - Tech and gadgets - msnbc.com
> ...


 
Sorry about that. I have the kindle3 with wi-fi only. That means that I need to use a wireless hotspot to D/L stuff from Amazon to my Kindle directly. I have wireless in my home, so that's the way I went. If I didn't have wireless at home, I would have gotten the 3g version. The K2 doesn't have wireless capabilities.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 24, 2010)

Elizabeth said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth said:
> ...


 
Wifi I understand. 3G should be better, though--right? Wouldn't that mean I could download pretty much anywhere a cell phone would work without needing my home (or coffee shop) wifi? The link makes it sound as though 3G is not as good, so I'm confused.


----------



## puritan628 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wi-fi service is usually free, although sometimes you need a password to access. Hotels, for example, that offer free wi-fi, will provide you with a password to access their network so that passersby can't access their network, only customers. 3G service is not necessarily any better quality network service than wi-fi, and in some cases, wi-fi can even be faster than 3G.

Most people make their decision based on where they will download their books the most. As Elizabeth said, she has wi-fi at home, and since that's where she can download her books, she's "good to go." She doesn't have to have access to any network while she's away from home as long as she's acquired all of the reading material she wants to have with her while she's out.

On the other hand, if you think you might be using your Kindle device to read newspapers and magazines, then having access to the 3G network might be advantageous because newspapers and magazines "run out" faster than books. 

Does this all make sense? It seems like Amazon might just be trying to get rid of their wi-fi only inventory because it doesn't have the new fancy "pearl" e-ink and it's wi-fi only.

I'm still of a mind that the iPad is the way to go because you can get the Kindle app and "oh so much more" LOL.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 24, 2010)

puritan628 said:


> I'm still of a mind that the iPad is the way to go because you can get the Kindle app and "oh so much more" LOL.



While I heartily agree, the price difference will make up a lot of peoples minds.


----------



## puritan628 (Nov 24, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> While I heartily agree, the price difference will make up a lot of peoples minds.



Granted.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 24, 2010)

puritan628 said:


> Does this all make sense? It seems like Amazon might just be trying to get rid of their wi-fi only inventory because it doesn't have the new fancy "pearl" e-ink and it's wi-fi only.



Yep, except according to the link in your OP, _"You don't get built-in Wi-Fi, but you do get 3G wireless..."_ Hence, my confusion. The review seems to imply that wifi is better than the 3G that Amazon claims is free. Why would I need wifi if it has 3G?


----------



## puritan628 (Nov 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for the confusion! I went back and looked at the two separate announcements and they state very clearly that the Kindle 2 that will be on sale for $89 on Friday has 3G only and NO wi-fi capability. The two announcements and the specs for the Kindle 2 can be found at the following sites:

Amazon Black Friday deal: $89 Kindle 2 | Crave - CNET


Amazon.com: Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G, 6" Display, White - 2nd Generation: Kindle Store

Sorry for not embedding the links. That's apparently something you can't do using Safari on the iPad. 

Again, please accept my sincere apologies for the confusion.

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

Well, THAT's embarrassing!. The last post previewed like it was just going to display the URLs but embedded them instead. Plus, I somehow lost the second announcement link:

Free eBooks and Tips

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

I do still think that wi-fi is faster than 3G. But having 3G would mean you could grab content from wherever you are.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 25, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> puritan628 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this all make sense? It seems like Amazon might just be trying to get rid of their wi-fi only inventory because it doesn't have the new fancy "pearl" e-ink and it's wi-fi only.
> ...


 
Anna, I think you are right. According to the website, the 3G is free: "Includes free 3G wireless: No monthly payments, no annual contracts. Download books anywhere, anytime."

I'd think free 3G would trump wifi anytime, as long as you were somewhere quasi-civilized.


----------

